# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  داروسازي تبريز يا پزشكي شهر هاي دور؟

## sunny

سلام به همه...يكي از دوستاي من رتبش جوريه كه به داروسازي تبريز يا اروميه و همينطور پزشكي شهراي دور و كوچك ميرسه...به نظرتون كدوم بهتره؟ دوستم ساكن تبريزه و اينكه خيلي هم علاقه نداره به داروسازي! در واقع اگه از مزاياي داروسازي بگين ممنون ميشم...خلاصه كه پزشكي يه شهر دور بهتره يا دارو تبريز؟ 
پيشاپيش مرسي از همگي

----------


## sunny

دوستان لطفا در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید

----------


## par.rah

علاقه رو در اولویت قرار بدید! خیلی فرقه بین دارو و پزشکی و سوالتون خوب نیست!
خب کسی که دوس داره پزشکی رو حتی اگه دورم باشه، میره!

----------


## HellishBoy

آخ ببخشید من زدم تبریز دارو !!! بنظرم من پزشکی دور تر بهتره !!! علاقه رو ندیدم اول !!!! ولی واسه یه دختر 7 سال شهر دور خیلی سخته ..... اینم در نظر بگیرید !!

----------


## hani1995

اين دوستتون ك داروي تبريز و اروميه رو مياره، تراز يا رتبه زير گروه دوش ميدوني چنده؟

----------


## Hannibal

۱۰۰ درصد پزشکی. و بیشتر از اون دندانپزشکی

----------


## _Fateme_

به نظر من داروی تبریز 
البته من خودم علاقه دارم ولی واقعا دارو برای یه دختر بهتره اونم تبریز تا پزشکی دور

----------


## shahriyar

> سلام به همه...يكي از دوستاي من رتبش جوريه كه به داروسازي تبريز يا اروميه و همينطور پزشكي شهراي دور و كوچك ميرسه...به نظرتون كدوم بهتره؟ دوستم ساكن تبريزه و اينكه خيلي هم علاقه نداره به داروسازي! در واقع اگه از مزاياي داروسازي بگين ممنون ميشم...خلاصه كه پزشكي يه شهر دور بهتره يا دارو تبريز؟ 
> پيشاپيش مرسي از همگي


برای دخترا شهرهای دیگه رفتن خیلی جالب نیست، داروی تبریز هم به نظرم بهتره تا اینکه بیاد تهران یا مثلا گیلان و سمنان و قزوین و ...

----------


## divarsabz

پزشکی................و دیگر هیچ

----------


## Erfa

فقط علاقه

----------


## kharanban

اول که علاقه مهمه ... من به شخصه پزشکی رو ترجیح میدم حتی شهر دور یا تعهد ...

----------

